

A compression algorithm designed for code simplicity - otabdeveloper

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;tkatchev&#x2F;yalz77<p>Fully standard platform-independent C++, only one C++ header with about 300 lines of code, and yet good enough to be useful for practical work.<p>Designed for those places where you don&#x27;t want to integrate large, incomprehensible code bases you don&#x27;t understand.
======
_jomo
clickable link:
[https://bitbucket.org/tkatchev/yalz77](https://bitbucket.org/tkatchev/yalz77)

I find the title a bit confusing. I first thought this would simplify and/or
compress code (minify).

